# Webhosting



## siba (30. Aug 2006)

Hallo!

In dem Thread http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=33290 wurde www.mirsky.de als Webhoster empfohlen!
Gibt es noch mehr, die soviel anbieten? Oder ist dies der Einzige? Ich hätte gerne PHP 5, JSP/Servlets, JBoss und diverse CMS-Systeme!


----------



## AlArenal (30. Aug 2006)

Schnapp dir nen virtuellen dedizierten Server und sei dein eigener Admin. Und einen Anbieter, der "diverse CMS-Systeme" anbietet, wirst du auch lange suchen müssen. Wenn du Joomla, Typo3, OpenCMS & Co. antesten willst => installieren!


----------



## siba (30. Aug 2006)

Ich entnehme Deiner Aussage, daß dies wirklich der einzige ist? Selber verwalten, halte ich für einen zu großen Aufwand!


----------



## hupfdule (30. Aug 2006)

An was für eine Preiskategorie dachtest du denn?


----------



## AlArenal (30. Aug 2006)

ibs hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich entnehme Deiner Aussage, daß dies wirklich der einzige ist? Selber verwalten, halte ich für einen zu großen Aufwand!



Keine Ahnung, ob das der einzige ist. Man kann ja nicht alle kennen. Aber bei deinen Sonderwünschen geht die Auswahl sicher sukzessive nach unten. Und warum sollte ein Hoster "diverse CMS-Systeme" in deinem Webpaket vorkonfiguriert anbieten?

Selber verwalten musst du deinen Kram auch, wenn du daheim im stillen Kämmerlein testest - was meist auch die deutlich effektivere Methode ist, denn warum sollte man direkt alles online evaluieren, wenn man sich etwas erstmal nur anschauen möchte? Ich kenne jedenfalls niemanden, dessen Projekt als Anforderung PHP+JBoss+"diverse CMS-Systeme" hat.
Ob ich den Kram nun lokal oder remote installiere und warte ist letzten Endes Jacke wie Hose. Mir persönlich kommt nichts anderes mehr in die Tüte als ein Root-Server (und in der Regel auch nur ein dedizierter) und auch nur mit ner Distribution, die auch unbegrenzt auf neue Versioenn updatebar ist. Zum Glück sind die Hoster nicht doof und man findet vierlorts welche, wo man Debian bestellen kann...


----------



## siba (30. Aug 2006)

Meine Preiskategorie ist auf jeden Fall maximal 20 Euro pro Monat! www.mirsky.de scheint dies aber auf jeden Fall anzubieten! Vielleicht sollte ich den einfach mal testen!


----------



## siba (30. Aug 2006)

Im Moment ist es nur für mich privat und ich will meinen Provider nur wechseln, weil der nur php4 und asp kann! Eigentlich bin ich mit meinem Provider zufrieden!


----------



## AlArenal (30. Aug 2006)

ibs hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Meine Preiskategorie ist auf jeden Fall maximal 20 Euro pro Monat! www.mirsky.de scheint dies aber auf jeden Fall anzubieten! Vielleicht sollte ich den einfach mal testen!



Bitet er auch an. Nur eben alles in getrennten Paketen und nicht in einem..


----------



## siba (30. Aug 2006)

Schadenfreude ist auch eine Freude!  :wink: Ich werde darüber nach nachdenken und notfalls gibt es ja auch noch so eine altmodische Einrichtung, die sich Telefon nennt! Vielleicht kann man ja mehreres miteinander kombinieren oder ich bin für den Anfang auch nur mit einem Teil der Leistungen zufrieden!


----------



## mlange8801 (30. Aug 2006)

Hier ist noch eine Auswahl:
www.jsp-develop.de/hosting/


----------



## Caffè Latte (30. Aug 2006)

Hi,

einen Root-Server sollte nur der betreiben, der auch für dessen Sicherheit sorgen kann. In den einschlägigen Foren finden sich zuhauf Berichte à la "mein Server wurde gehackt".

Das nur mal am Rande ...


----------



## AlArenal (30. Aug 2006)

In den einschlägigen Foren (eigentlich gibts nur ein ordentliches) kann man aber auch nachlesen und fragen wie es richtig geht. Dafür sind Foren da.. aber wem erzähle ich das hier? 

Im übrigen halte ich solches Know-How neben der reinen Tätigkeit der Entwicklung und Programmierung auch dringend zur Abrundung des Profils als geboten.


----------



## Caffè Latte (30. Aug 2006)

Hi,

www.rootforum.de war eigentlich ganz ok. Allerdings sind meine Erfahrungen ein paar Jahre her.

Zur Abrundung des Profils: da stimme ich dir 100% zu. Aber üben sollte man erst zu hause. Ich habe meine Linux-Kentnisse mir in 7 Jahren erarbeitet. Ich traue mir zu einen Root-Server zu administrieren (tu ich auch für andere; bisher wurde auch noch keiner gehackt). Da ich aber keine entsprechenden Windows-Kenntnisse habe (außer als XP-User) würde ich von einem solchen System die Finger lassen, wenn es online erreichbar ist.

Just my 2 cents ...


----------



## siba (30. Aug 2006)

Vielen Dank, werde ich mir morgen einmal zu Gemüte führen!



			
				mlange8801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hier ist noch eine Auswahl:
> www.jsp-develop.de/hosting/



Ein eigener Webserver ist mir zu unsicher, aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden  :lol: !


----------



## Terminator (30. Aug 2006)

> einen Root-Server sollte nur der betreiben, der auch für dessen Sicherheit sorgen kann. In den einschlägigen Foren finden sich zuhauf Berichte à la "mein Server wurde gehackt". 

Stimm ich auch zu!


> Im übrigen halte ich solches Know-How neben der reinen Tätigkeit der Entwicklung und Programmierung auch dringend zur Abrundung des Profils als geboten.

Find ich überhaupt nicht - lernt man zwar Grundkenntnisse bei Ausbildung mit - aber das wars.
Sich da richtig einarbeiten, unmöglich, haste als Progger keine Zeit für.
Schaff ja nicht mal alle Techniken von Java durchzuarbeiten, weil immer was neues kommt.


> Mirsky
Also bei Mirsky kann man schon länger Java 5 und Tomcat 5.5 einsetzen.
Der Tomcat läuft auch stabil in eigener Instanz und kann man selbst rauf und runterfahren.
Zum was ausprobieren vielleicht schön - aber eine Java Webapplikation bei Mirsky würde ich nie mehr machen.

Meiner Meinung nach kannste Mirsky voll in die Tonne treten - die haben nämlich den Rest nicht unter Kontrolle.
Ständige langandauernde Ausfälle der Webserver - derzeit mal wieder Datenbank Probleme.
Was die mich schon an Nerven, Emails, Daten und Usern gekostet haben - woaaaa - könnte glatt jemand ...

Lasst besser Finger von!


----------



## siba (31. Aug 2006)

Das hört sich aber gar nicht gut an!


----------



## AlArenal (31. Aug 2006)

@Terminator:

Ich muss es doch sowieso können und sei es nur um daheim Testinstallationen zu machen. Wenn beim Kunden Probleme auftauchen, muss ich doch auch in der Lage sein die Konfiguration  soweit zu verstehen, dass ich sie in die Fehlersuche und -behebung mit einbeziehen kann.

Was die Sicherheit angeht, beschränken sich die notwendigen Tätigkeuten auf regelmäßige Updates und ggf. das Abschalten nicht benutzter Dienste. Das ist ja nun keine Quantenmechanik sondern reines Handwerk. Abgesehen davon dass Sicherheit auch für Prgrammierer von Web-Anwendungen immer ein Thema sein sollte. Der doll abgesicherte Server bringt mir nix, wenn meine Anwendung pupseinfach zu missbrauchen ist. Ist allerdings ganz und gar kein gängiges Szenario. Die Attacken beschränken sich zu weit über 99% auf Angriffe auf Standard-Sicherheits-Lecks beliebter Services (Apache Webserver) und Web-Anwendungen (phpBB, Joomla).. Und bei letzteresm fährt man bei nem Rundum-sorglos-Hoster auch nicht sicherer, denn der hat ja kei9nen Einfluss auf Sicherheitslücken von Anwendungen, die ich in meinen Webspace eingespielt habe...

Und wer sich beschwert "Schaff ja nicht mal alle Techniken von Java durchzuarbeiten, weil immer was neues kommt.", den kann ich trösten: 100% der übrigen Java-Entwickler schaffen dies ebenfalls nicht.


----------



## siba (31. Aug 2006)

Das beruhigt mich ungemein:



			
				AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @Terminator:
> Und wer sich beschwert "Schaff ja nicht mal alle Techniken von Java durchzuarbeiten, weil immer was neues kommt.", den kann ich trösten: 100% der übrigen Java-Entwickler schaffen dies ebenfalls nicht.


----------



## AlArenal (31. Aug 2006)

Wer derartige Ansprüche an sich formuliert, kann eh nur enttäuscht werden.


----------



## Terminator (31. Aug 2006)

Das war keine Beschwerde und auch kein Anspruch, sondern eine Feststellung.
Die Zeit neben "normalen" Job geht doch voll für Einarbeiten in neuen Programmiertechniken drauf.
Wenn ich da blos guck wie lang ich jetzt schon über JSF sitze - pffff.

Kann schon sein dass es nur Update und Dienste sind.
Keine Ahnung - finde ist ein anderer Beruf - da kenn ich mich zu wenig aus drin.
Jedenfallls könnte ich nicht beides auf einmal anbieten.


----------

